# Nuggets 2004 NBA Champs?



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey, it's not as absurd as it sounds.

The Nuggets will have a *ton* of cap space after this season, more than several franchises combined. If they were to win the lottery, LeBron James(and a lot of cash) just might be the bait needed to lure big name free agents like Jason Kidd and Tim Duncan to Denver, who they could easily offer more than just about any other team.

Can you imagine a lineup with Kidd at the point, Lebron at the 2 or 3 and Duncan in the middle? Throw in super prospects like Nene Hilario and "Skita"(I won't attempt to spell his last name), with promising young players like Lorinzo Harrington, Vincent Yarbrough, Rodney White and Donnell Harvey(all of whom have played well in limited minutes) coming off the bench and you've got a dynasty. They can do what they please with Howard, Camby and Shammond Williams, maybe use the money to sign a big name coach.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wildcats</b>!
> Hey, it's not as absurd as it sounds.


lol... dont lie!


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

who in their right mind would want to play in hell-hole denver? :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

in all seriousness though your plan is VERY FAR FETCHED... first you need to get the #1 pick, then you need to lure Duncan away from the Spurs and Kidd away from the Nets..... come on now... you should be happy if you get the #1 pick but hoping to get Kidd or Duncan ALSO is going to be VERY VERY tough... getting both + James is near impossible


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

But if Tim did go to Denver (I'm trying not to laugh) then hopefully the Spurs can somehow sign Kobe, Ben Wallace, McGrady, then build a time machine and bring back and sign Wilt, Air Jordan, Bird, Gervin, Russell, David Robinson.... etc.

Because that will happen before Denver gets Lebron, Kidd and Duncan this offseason.


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

I never said it wasn't far fetched. It's *definitely* far fetched. However, it's not as ridiculous as you probably think, and it's certainly not impossible. Orlando got both Grant Hill and Tracy McGrady, two of the top free agents in one off season. Ducan would obviously be a tough sell, since the Spurs seem to really want him back, but Kidd's future isn't as clearcut. If Denver does land LeBron, and does get Kidd(and that scenario is quite possible), you'd have to think Duncan would at least *consider* going to the Nuggets.

Who would want to play in Denver? That's a silly question. Who would want to play in Minnesota? Or New Jersey? Sacremento's in California, but it's still more farmland than anything else.

Location means nothing. If such was the case, New York, L.A and Miami would have the best teams every year. What matters is the money, and the chance to win. If Denver wins the lottery(and they have a good chance of doing so), they instantly go from bottom barrell to promising.


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

Additionally, this isn't my "plan", just an interesting suggestion. I don't see why you think it's so funny. What could stop them? They can match any deal any other team makes, and they're in position to have a good shot at the first overall pick.

Perhaps before mocking me you should think about this.


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> Because that will happen before Denver gets Lebron, Kidd and Duncan this offseason.


Clearly you've allowed your loyalty to the Spurs to blind you.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

what you need to remember when ORL got Hill and Mcgrady is that McGrady was NOT a prime time player at that point. McGrady + Hill is not/ would not be as crazy as the type of players your considering Duncan / Kidd.

With that said there are a few pluses to playing FOR Denver.... some players like small market teams in a small town JUST LIKE Tim Duncan. Tracy McGrady also said he liked Orlando because it was a small market place (not like NY or CHI).


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

He wasn't a prime time player, but he was looking for prime time money.

Think about the two individuals I suggested. Duncan and Kidd. Two guys who you *know* could easily coexist, as neither require 30 shots a game. Denver is also closer to(though not really "near") Kidd's hometown of Oakland than New Jersey is. Current Nuggets GM, Kiki Vandeweghe, is good friends with Kidd, as he was with the Phoenix Suns front office back when Kidd was a with them.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Kinda out of topic here, but Rodney White putting up a triple double last game is really impressive, and if the Nuggets are going to make a champion run, he could be the key.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I highly doubt they will even make the playoffs next year


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wildcats</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly you've allowed your loyalty to the Spurs to blind you.


No, I use common sense.

You actually believe Tim would go to Denver when San Antonio could offer him the most money?!

His wife and him LOVE it in SA. They just recently built a 5 million dollar house in Northwest SA.

Did I mention he'd get MORE MONEY in SA where he's already a contender with a core group of young players.

Oh yeah, SA also has money to spend this offseason.

And finally, Cavs are most likely to get the first pick.

But hey, keep dreaming.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I use common sense.
> ...


I dont think SA can offer more money can they?? SA and DEN can both offer the max...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

but being realistic.

If you are Tim Duncan, you are offered the same money
And one team is a play off contender, and one is near last in the league. Which one would you choose?

The only chance that Duncan would be going to the Nuggets is Duncan and Kidd reach a secret agreement and that they are both signing with the Nuggets


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wildcats</b>!
> Hey, it's not as absurd as it sounds.
> 
> The Nuggets will have a *ton* of cap space after this season, more than several franchises combined. If they were to win the lottery, LeBron James(and a lot of cash) just might be the bait needed to lure big name free agents like Jason Kidd and Tim Duncan to Denver, who they could easily offer more than just about any other team.
> ...


haha i wish but we arent getting kidd and td. sounds nice though 

i think just the fact that its even possible is credit to kiki and what hes done in such a short time.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> who in their right mind would want to play in hell-hole denver? :laugh:


wait til this summer... :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> what you need to remember when ORL got Hill and Mcgrady is that McGrady was NOT a prime time player at that point. McGrady + Hill is not/ would not be as crazy as the type of players your considering Duncan / Kidd.
> 
> With that said there are a few pluses to playing FOR Denver.... some players like small market teams in a small town JUST LIKE Tim Duncan. Tracy McGrady also said he liked Orlando because it was a small market place (not like NY or CHI).


i think our tmac will be arenas. our hill will be odom or mags. not a bad duo to add.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> i think our tmac will be arenas. our hill will be odom or mags. not a bad duo to add.



if you can add Maggette (or Odom), James (or Anthony), and Arenas I give you a A+++++ for an offseason... that would be a hell of a few moves for Denver.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> if you can add Maggette (or Odom), James (or Anthony), and Arenas I give you a A+++++ for an offseason... that would be a hell of a few moves for Denver.


yeah it would be sweet...the FA part is possible but the draft is not. we have no control over the draft and our history says we will pick 4th or 5th. 

god i hate the lotto!


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> 
> No, I use common sense.


No, you use the sense that favors your team.



> You actually believe Tim would go to Denver when San Antonio could offer him the most money?!


They can't. That's the point!



> His wife and him LOVE it in SA. They just recently built a 5 million dollar house in Northwest SA.


I'm sure they do. But, do you think this hasn't happened before?



> Did I mention he'd get MORE MONEY in SA where he's already a contender with a core group of young players.


Firstly, no they can't. This is the problem with speaking on matters you know little about.

Secondly, while Ginobli and Parker are very promising young players....who would YOU rather play with:

Emanuel Ginobli, Tony Parker, Stephen Jackson, Malik Rose, and Speedy Claxton

*or*

LeBron James, Jason Kidd, Nene Hilario, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Rodney White, Vincent Yarbrough, and Lorinza Harrington

Hmm?




> And finally, Cavs are most likely to get the first pick.


Yes, they'll probably have the most lottery balls, but think about this:

When was the last time the team with the worst record in the NBA got the first pick?

Last year it was Houston. They didn't have the worst record. The year before that, it was Washington. Also didn't have the worst. The year before that, New Jersey(ditto). The year before that, Chicago(ditto). The year before that, the Clippers.

The last time the team with the worst record in the NBA got the first pick was 89', when the Nets got Derrick Coleman.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wildcats</b>!
> Who would want to play in Denver? That's a silly question. Who would want to play in Minnesota? Or New Jersey? Sacremento's in California, but it's still more farmland than anything else.


nj's extremely close to nyc. who wouldn't want to play there?


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> LeBron James, Jason Kidd, Nene Hilario, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Rodney White, Vincent Yarbrough, and Lorinza Harrington



Are you that insane or do you actually believe that this is going to happen.

You see.... Manu, Parker, Jax, and a big FA are real.

What you put down is in your mind.

See the difference.

And the Spurs CAN offer TD more, just like NJ can offer Kidd more than any other team.


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> Are you that insane or do you actually believe that this is going to happen.


.....

Please point out to me where I said it was going to happen.



> You see.... Manu, Parker, Jax, and a big FA are real.
> 
> What you put down is in your mind.
> 
> See the difference.


Did you not get that this was a hypothetical situation? Do you not understand that concept?

<b>IF</b>. The word is <b>if</b>. Please understand that.

You seem to believe that I'm saying this will happen.

I'm not.

I'm saying that it <b>could</b> happen.

The Nuggets have a good chance of getting LeBron James. The Nuggets have a good chance of getting Jason Kidd. Combine the two, and you have a combo that just might be enough to lure Duncan in. It's not for certain, it's definitely a stretch, but it's possible. If acknowledging this is too much for you, then by all means continue to fanatically support your team, but know that you are blinding yourself, and, more importantly, ruining the fun of this topic.



> And the Spurs CAN offer TD more, just like NJ can offer Kidd more than any other team.


No, they can't. If you won't even admit this there's no point in having any basketball related discussion ever again, because you're denying clearcut facts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL...the title of this thread made me giggle.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I highly doubt they will even make the playoffs next year


I highly doubt that they'll be able to win 30 games next year.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wildcats</b>!
> Secondly, while Ginobli and Parker are very promising young players....who would YOU rather play with:
> 
> Emanuel Ginobli, Tony Parker, Stephen Jackson, Malik Rose, and Speedy Claxton
> ...


i pick ginobili, parker, jackson, rose, and claxton. why? james = soon-to-be bust, nene = who cares, tskitishvili = an overhyped nobody, rodney white = a nobody with distorted self-image, vincent yarbrough = who?, lorinza harrington = who?. jason kidd isn't worth it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

should be a big turnaround but have you seen their competition in the west? in the east i think they could make the finals, if all went according to plan...but that's a big if.


----------



## spursindonesia (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think SA can offer more money can they?? SA and DEN can both offer the max...


No, actually they <b>CAN</b>  

If TD decides to opt out of his recent contract ( he's not automatically become FA like many mentioning ), he could get a max contract <b>which has a salary increase rate of 12.5% and a seventh yr in his new contract</b> compared to 10% yearly increase and just 6 yrs in his contract if he decides to sign with teams other than Spurs


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

LOL.

1. You need to get James. 25% chance.

2. You need James lives up to his potential. I give it 60% (maybe higher when he gets a game in the NBA).

3. You need Hilario's potential pan out. 60%.

4. You need Tskitishvili's potential pan out. 25% (he hasn't shown a thing yet).

5. You need Duncan to go there. I give it 10% (can't give higher especially considering Spurs may win the championship this year, why the man of the champions want to leave?).

6. You need Kidd to go there. I give it 75% if Duncan's already there.

7. You need the whole thing to work out. The starting 5 looks good (if all live up to potential) but winning ring is never easy, many things factor into it, e.g. chemistry (there may be ego problem), coaching (looks okay but not a proven championship coach), bench depth (which seems non-existant), experience (3 of starters have no playoffs experience and 1 of them is a rookie) etc etc. I give it 50%.

Concluson: the odds of Nugguts becoming 2004 champs = 0.084%. :laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the nugz aren't going to get duncan. however, they are going to be able to get some great players and turnaround their team. 

say:

arenas
maggette
skita (white and harvey)
darko (or bosh) for example
nene

with good players off the bench.

i like that team. great offensive and defensive potential. this could also be a championship team down the road if things go (really) well.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

This thread is useless. *The Nuggets do not have enough cap room to sign both Duncan and Kidd.*

They have almost $20,000,000 committed for the next season, Duncan will make near $13,000,000, Kidd about $12,000,000 and the first round pick about $3,000,000. So the Nuggets will need the salary cup to go up to $48,000,000 wich is impossible considering that it has been said lately that the salary cup won't go up and that it could even go down (now is slightly more than $40,000,000).

So stop dreaming.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> but being realistic.
> 
> If you are Tim Duncan, you are offered the same money
> ...


Remember McDyess in 98?


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

I would say that the probability for Denver to win a championship next season is extremely low, but I would not discard a turn around season. Remember the 89-90 Spurs and how they performed compared to the previous season? The explenation was simple: D Robison, S Elliot and T Cummings.

But talent is not everything. As Carayip cleverly mentioned in his post, you need chemistry, a good coaching job and a few other factors that are rarely achieved in the first year of a "to-be-a-contender" team.

Let's first wait and see what the front office does in the off season.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wildcats</b>!
> Hey, it's not as absurd as it sounds.
> 
> The Nuggets will have a *ton* of cap space after this season, more than several franchises combined. If they were to win the lottery, LeBron James(and a lot of cash) just might be the bait needed to lure big name free agents like Jason Kidd and Tim Duncan to Denver, who they could easily offer more than just about any other team.
> ...


Sounds like youve been doing to much puffing not enough passing. Just joking with you but your plan is a little out there


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

What you are talking about it players being put together and not a team. Players while talented do not win championships, teams win championships. 

I've never heard of a team put together with 3-4 new main components that has been able to put it together in one season and win a championship. They have to play together for some time before they even know how each other play.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> LOL.
> 
> 1. You need to get James. 25% chance.
> ...


that is the most absurd and messde up logic i have ever seen. im glad you are laughing cuz its a joke!


----------



## Wildcats (Mar 25, 2003)

*sigh*

Some of you really need to relax. Being a tightass has to lose it's interest sometime.


----------



## CaponeNNoreaga (Jul 18, 2002)

*....*

good point


----------

